# Serial number check?



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Is there a web site you can go to and check a gun serial number to see if its a stolen gun or not before purchasing.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm aware of this one for Ohio. Not aware of a nationwide one.






Search the Ohio Stolen Guns Database - Ohio Attorney General Dave Yost







www.ohioattorneygeneral.gov





Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

If it is an older camo 12 gauge Benelli M1, yes it is stolen! I’m still hoping that it pops up some day. It was stolen 20 years ago when I lived in a suburb of Columbus. I filed a police report and it is still in the City of Columbus police data base. The police department calls me once a year to see if I found my gun yet. I tell them every year “No. I haven’t found my gun yet, have you?”


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Muddy said:


> If it is an older camo 12 gauge Benelli M1, yes it is stolen! I’m still hoping that it pops up some day. It was stolen 20 years ago when I lived in a suburb of Columbus. I filed a police report and it is still in the City of Columbus police data base. The police department calls me once a year to see if I found my gun yet. I tell them every year “No. I haven’t found my gun yet, have you?”


tell them not yet but you have the guy that took it chained in your basement and think he is close to cracking and giving up the gun's location.


----------

